# Diseño tipo caja fuerte



## suguru_86 (Dic 18, 2007)

Hola. Me presento: Me llamo Oscar y tengo 21 años, estudio el ciclo formativo de grado superior de elctronica y curso el primer año. Buscando información por la web encontre este magnifico foro y por eso me dirijo a vosotros a ver si me podeis ayudar en un proyecto que nos ha propuesto el profesor.

Nos pide diseñar una cerradura “tipo caja fuerte” tal y como se indica en el dibujo adjunto.

El funcionamiento sera el siguiente: 
-Se introducirá un codigo de 6 digitos (del 0 al 9).
-Para introducir el código hay que seleccionar cada dígito en la rueda selectora (S) y a continuación pulsar el pulsador (A). Así para los seis números que forman la combinación.
-Si el código es correcto se acciona el relé de salida durante 3 segundos.
-Si se produce un error durante la introducción del código se puede anular actuando sobre el pulsador (C), con lo que habría que comenzar a introducir de nuevo el código (un reset).
-Cuando se introduzcan 18 cifras consecutivas (tres intentos), contando las anulaciones con (C), el sistema se bloqueará y encenderá la lámpara (L).

Ademas:
· ¿Las salidas son capaces de suministrar suficiente corriente para manejar el Led y el relé?
· ¿Pueden ser problemáticos los ‘rebotes’ en los contactos de los pulsadores?
· ¿Cómo realizar la temporización de 3 segundos?

Como estudiante de primer curso tengo nivel de C++ básico

Muchísimas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

Algunas respuestas...

Lo de los led`s.. no creo que tengas problemas.. ahí que ver con que tipo de led´s querés trabajar, pero no necesitan mucha corriente los más comunes..


El robote puede llegar a ser un problema, pero lo podes solucionar con un sshmitt trigger (CD40106)

Y la temporización la podés lograr con un LM555 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/)


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Necesitas una memoria, manejada por un contador, cada ves que pulses el boton de ingreso del dato se efectua la siguiente operacion

1 Compara dato entrado con dato guardado, si el resultado es correcto, el contador avanza, si es errado, se resetea todo.

2 Repite el proceso para todos los ingresos de la combinacion

3 Cuando llega al ultimo dato y la comparacion es correcta, acciona el temporizado y este al relee, si es errado, resetea todo.

La memoria puede ser tal o juegos de DIP Switch con el codigo BCD prefijado, un juego de 4 Dipswitch para cada numero de la combinacion, si aplicas dipswitch es mas facil reprogramar los datos de la clave. 
Tambien puede ser una memoria de diodos, pero esta es fastidiosa de reprogramar


----------



## luruex (Dic 4, 2009)

hola creo que de verdad esta de moda dejar este tipo de proyectos para los cursos de circuitos digitales. tengo que hacer uno similar te explico como es, porque la verdad es que estoy perdido en algo y tengo conflictos con lo que sé. el proyecto es el siguiente:

Diseñar un control de acceso a un laboratorio con un teclado en el cual se le
tienen que ingresar 4 dígitos en forma consecutiva y con un orden​especificado. 
Debe tenerse en consideración que entre tecla y tecla pulsada debe haber un
tiempo de aproximadamente 5 segundos, si pasado este tiempo no se pulsa
ninguna tecla o se presiona otra, se resetea (espera nuevamente a que se
ingrese la clave) el circuito.
Además en el circuito oculto debemos tener la posibilidad de cambiar la clave
por interruptores “dip” es decir que si destapamos o abrimos la parte del
circuito, aquí sin hacer ningún cambio en él, se pueda cambiar la clave de
acceso, esta clave debe ser visualizada por displays de 7 segmentos en el​circuito.

obviamente tenemos que usar un teclado numerico para ingresar la clave y flip flops para el desarrollo de este proyecto. me pueden dar una mano? sobre todo en la clave controlada por contadores. gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola Oscar (suguru_86)

El GAL20V8 Es Obsoleto y No Lo Fabrican Mas.
[/COLOR] 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

